# DIY home theater show



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_dhtw/episode/0,2499,DIY_20437_36343,00.html

Was watching this today. Pretty nice DIY show for someone like me who knows absolutely nothing about HT.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The optimal dimensions for a listening room are:




DESIGN OPTION A
DESIGN OPTION B
DESIGN OPTION C

Room width =
1.14 x Height
1.28 x Height
1.60 x Height

Room length =
1.39 x Height
1.54 x Height
2.33 x Height

Your room should be a combination of reflective and absorptive surfaces. For example, a soft floor (carpet with padding) and a hard ceiling. An ideal to shoot for is NO TWO PARALLEL SURFACES should be the same. If an area of one wall is treated with absorption, the opposing surface should be reflective. It is possible to make two whole walls soft, and leave two walls hard and get a fair result. A better result comes from mixing it up a bit more than that.

Diffusers can be considered to replace the reflective surfaces of your room and should be especially if your room is small. The smaller your room the more important diffusers become.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

what is that in response to?


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

ive seen the series of shows probably 3-4 times. there's some good info, but most of it sounds like crap you would hear at best buy.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

I liked how they built the room so none of the walls touched the floor or ceiling. I liked the floating floor too. Not sure how much of that info was true, but it seemed to make sense to me. I also liked how they said to alternate your wall insulation to both absorb and deaden the sound.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

He's building the data for the site, more we have here based on related topics, the easier information can be found.

Not completely related, but intresting non the less.  

Building a box in a box, decoupleing the theatre room from the surrounding room/lessens vibrations and improves overall in keeping the sound inside.

Hic what arrangement of reflective and absorption surfaces would be ideal for the 6 sides of a typical generic room?

Wish i got diynetwork, i get basic cable lol.


----------

